# Have you ever considered moving?



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Yesterday, I met with a past co-worker, 63 years old, retired 1 year, that is considering selling his place and moving into a senior living complex.
His reasoning: 
Between the taxes, utilities, insurance, up-keep, etc that he pays on his home now it would be cheaper for him to pay rent and electric for an apartment in the complex. Plus this way when he travels he wouldn't have the worry about his place being broken into. 

Sooo, excluding that your getting "old" and ageing to the point you can't take care of your place - would you ever consider selling out and moving into an apartment or adult living facility? Cause maybe it is cheaper or convenient?

Me??? Hummm, guess I'd have to give it some thought!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

No, not my cup of tea. For many years I maintained either an apartment or condo in town to avoid a long commute, but I lived for the weekends to get back to the farm. Now that I'm here, I have no desire to get back to apartment type living.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Micheal said:


> Yesterday, I met with a past co-worker, 63 years old, retired 1 year, that is considering selling his place and moving into a senior living complex.
> His reasoning:
> Between the taxes, utilities, insurance, up-keep, etc that he pays on his home now it would be cheaper for him to pay rent and electric for an apartment in the complex. Plus this way when he travels he wouldn't have the worry about his place being broken into.
> 
> ...


No.
I don't like people that close to me all the time.....:nanner:


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a 56 yr old friend that just did this, because of the economics. It's only been 2 months so far, and she isn't adjusted yet.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I work at an Aging Dept - and the latest so sad thing is folks outliving their bank account - because they moved into one of those nice facilities...all the bells and whistles, a little fee here, a little fee there for extra services...they can be a good deal, and they can be just another money pit.


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

Good Lord willing, I will live out my days here on my few acres of paradise. It's paid for, and we're still fixing it up like we want. 

Not sure how many days I have, but however many that is, I want to spend them right here,.....however I respect the right of others to do what's best for them.

B


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, it seems that money or should I say a *lack of income* is the great motivator in his decision to sell out and move. His only plan when he retired was "I'm 62, going to get on SS, and retire- darn the rest of the world".........

Anyway, due to it being tax time and I have many of the needed numbers around I did some figuring - guess what - It cost the wife and I a shade under $475 a month to live here........ 
So, least till that number greatly increases, one of us dies, or I do finally get to a point of being "to old" to maintain this place we are going to stay put!!!!!!!

Chixarecute: The place he is looking into I believe charges 30%, maybe 25%, of total income for rent plus electric with no other additional charges for ______.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Just have WOOFERS come in to help?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

no, never again. i lived in a condo on the tenth floor. i had a large terrace overlooking halifax harbour. my friends thought i had it made while all the while i was a basket case. sure i could hear the woman snoring in the next condo. the woman upstairs with the high heeled shoes on the hardwood floor late at night directly over my bed drove me nuts! no bird feeding etc. etc. little stuff like that! i am slowly getting back to my place in the country though. i'll gradually spend more and more time there until i get everything in place . more or less back to the way it was. paradise. thank heavens i held on to it.i have a lot of work ahead but work is second nature to me. ~Georgia.


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

I have entertained the thought of moving out of the country for a month or two at a time, but don't want to give up my homestead here in Tennessee. Fortunately, I have family here who will live in and look after the place in my absence. I like the idea of renting a place in Costa Rica or Panama and do some serious fishing.
I am hesitant about trying to buy property abroad, after researching the laws in foreign places. The homestead laws there allow squatters to take ownership of property if they live on it for a period of time, so if you didn't live there full time you would need to have someone watch the place. Could get complicated.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Living in an apartment would feel something like being shut up in a coffin to me. However, we all do what we have to when push comes to shove. 

We have a 90 apartment senior complex across the street from us (it was farmland when we bought our home). Its a nice place and people who live there seem to like it okay. They have a lot of activities going on all the time. They also have a garden space if you want to plant or at least they did with the last manager. There is a second senior complex a few blocks north that is one story apartments so each unit has outdoor space.

There are this type of senior units in 90% of the small towns throughout Iowa so you could still live rural and yet be in senior housing. My mother's town has 3 small senior complexes and the population of her town is 450. Of course, its the only place I go these days where I get called "kid"!!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

My husband and I have talked this topic to death over the past years. We've planned to stay in our home until we die. We had both tried to work as long as possible but knew it was just a matter of time before our health issues would deem that to be impossible. I had to retire in 2008 and he just retired April 1st, 2012. I guess we'll see how this goes. We're both 62. 

We don't want to live in a public facility. We have a small house that's been updated and remodeled to be a home care setting for the 2 of us and a live-in health aide when needed.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

We have alot of nice senior apts around this region. Many of them charge rent according to your income and I saw one in the paper last night that was within walking distance to EVERYTHING you would need AND had a community garden with individual plots if wanted. When it gets to the point that I can't take care of THIS place, that is probably what I'll do. As long as I can have a balcony for my own kitchen garden and a community garden plot for the big stuff - I'll be happy.  I have lots of family and friends in this area also plus plan on meeting NEW friends in the senior complex.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm 57 and know I need to live in a place with less humidity, as am developing asthma as an adult. Have skin rot problems, too. Am still working here, but haven't been able to find a job that supports me in a drier location! Don't know anyone in one of those either. Love the sound of the senior apts in Iowa and around COSunflower - sound so humane. The one sr highrise here is going thru it's 5th invasion of bedbugs in 12 months...! And no gardening spaces at all!


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

DH's parents, in their 80's, moved into a really nice retirement home a few years back. They absolutely hated it. Fortunately, they had the money to buy another home and move out. She's now developed Alzheimer's, so he has hired help during the day as he still works as a teaching physician.

For us, no way. We just moved to our new 10 acre homestead last October and our youngest DD just left last month and moved to Austin, where she'll be married in June. We have two horses, a flock of chickens, eleven miniature dairy goats, eleven cats and two dogs. And we have a huge new garden and orchard to maintain, all by ourselves. 

We've seen too many people of retirement age move to smaller homes or retirement homes that weren't as demanding, then pretty much 'give up' and about that time their health seems to fail. For instance DH's dad still teaches medicine and is super active (sharp as a tack and in good health in his mid 80's), yet DH's mom sort of sat at home and gave up (and about the same time developed Alzheimer's). Even though we've got aches and pains with aging, we plan on keeping active and letting God provide for us when that 'time' comes. 

My great grandfather lived to the ripe old age of 103 and was super active his entire life, until they put him in a rest home. He didn't live there very long...


----------



## I_don't_know (Sep 28, 2012)

We did an experiment when I was JR High: Put a little boy rat in a box and he is a happy rat.  Add a little girl rat and they are both very happy rats. :kiss: Add about 40 more rats and they will turn on each other, kill and cannibalize the weak. :catfight:

The problem with a condo is there are too many RATS.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Yuppers - am retiring at 70 then will "fix the place up", sell it and move to be near my family - (none here). Only issue is nothing is selling around me - rural - so I think I'll be here a while longer.

When I do move, it'll be a house - no condo or senior apartment. 

I do think I'll rent, (have to be able to garden) though as I'd have a lot more money than having it all tied up in property.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't think I could stand to live with a bunch of old people.

Mon


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I have my 2 1/2 acres here and my vacation home 750 miles away on a 1/4 of an acre with 1 acre pond adjoining a friends 25 acre pasture who uses my pond to water his cattle when I am not there and moving between the two is the extent of my moving.


----------



## TigerOne (Apr 4, 2013)

We moved 3 years ago. Now ages 65 & 58. Went from one acre in the city/suburb to 135 acre ranch with hay and cattle operation for the two us. Now there is job security in maintaining the place until we're planted here 6 feet under. However, we do grow the hay that the cattle eat (actually, they're yaks). We sold out of hay this winter. It covers its costs and the property taxes, and provides about 2 month's income. We haven't sold any livestock/meat yet, but plan to later this year. Hope to build/increase the income from the property. The herd size is 21 animals with 5 more calves expected this spring. We've got 3 gardens started. We plan on a on-farm stand to sell the produce. We have chickens, Buff Orpingtons, and have eggs as well. To keep the mice away, we have barn cats. To keep the coyotes/wolves away, we have a livestock guardian dog, a Great Pyrenees, and Yaks which are aggressively anti- K-9. 

It took cashing in everything to do the move. Buying a box truck and moving ourselves. Our only regret was not doing it 20 years ago! It's wonderful. 

Shopping is One hour away... so we stock up. Medical isn't close either, so staying healthy is our goal. But, that's life! 

All in all, our expenses, once the move was over, have gone down. We grow our own food. We heat with our own firewood in our BlazeKing woodstove. We ditched a cell phone, don't eat out (rarely), don't do 'shopping', have comfortable clothes, eat well, work hard, have lots of friends in our community. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

TigerOne,

If you opt for natural state burial even after your planted you will still be working the hay____just from the other end


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Micheal said:


> Sooo, excluding that your getting "old" and ageing to the point you can't take care of your place - would you ever consider selling out and moving into an apartment or adult living facility? Cause maybe it is cheaper or convenient?


As we age and health deteriorates, I can see the advantages to living in a senior apt complex center like that. No worries about mowing or doing home repairs. No fears about being alone and unable to contact help in an emergency. Get the equity out of all your real estate and a lot of personal property, so you can use it for medical costs and living expenses. 
Other factors would include the social factor of being near a lot of people who could provide social value, especially if your spouse had passed. There are a lot of good things about centers like that. And a lot of them have housekeeping staff on the premises, and even the availability of a nursing service to those who need it.

There are lots and lots of disadvantages too. Most don't allow a pet. They have all sorts of rules about visitors and if you can let your grandchild stay overnight or not. You have to get along with neighbors living very close, actually just on the other side of your wall. And as a renter, you know it's there place, so their rules apply. Those things are all bad.

It just depends on the place you are in your life and health as to whether advantages outweigh disadvantages in your circumstances.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Shrek said:


> If you opt for natural state burial even after your planted you will still be working the hay____just from the other end


My brothers and I have been talking about this, even to the point of discussing what wood to cut/use for our caskets. I'm partial to cedar and getting plucked in the ground (sans any embalming) on the day I pass, if possible. Now I hope/think that day is decades away, but you never know. Could be a meteor with my name of it heading this way right now.:runforhills:


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

my grandpa is 90 he has been in one of those places for three years he likes all the activities that they have and he still does container garden on his patio. He seems to be liking it when I get old I might like to slow down to


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Shrek said:


> TigerOne,
> 
> If you opt for natural state burial even after your planted you will still be working the hay____just from the other end


A casting director may be required.

I want to downsize to only three floors. One floor here, one in Arizona and one in Texas or Florida.

I like to spend all of my time outdoors and when I come home I don't want to fix or maintain things. It seems like work. While at the ranch, everything seems lik play. I can work and play there until I almost drop. In the summer I want to stay on my feet until the sun goes down. I would have a hard time in Alaska.

My hands, heart and feet will always be near the soil and I guess that means I will be working the hay too.


----------



## Sculkrusha (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow!, interesting post, most of the posters seem to be in their 60,s, thats not old. Dear me, I am 62 and Mrs Scul is 60, we retired in our 50,s.
We grow about 85% of our own food.
Mrs Scul plays mens hockey once a week and trains twice a week, she also runs 3ks and works out for 30min every morning. I still box twice a week.

Goodness Gracious, wait till your old or incapacitated before you start looking at an "Old peoples home".

But then again I s'pose a lot of people have always lived in close proximity to others, so........ To each his own, as I said, Interesting post. 

Cheers........Scul


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Sculkrusha, Old in your 60's or any age depends on ones health and what kind of work they did through their life. My husband is 68 yrs. and farmed and did hard physical work all his life. He had a kidney problem and high blood pressure the whole time. He is totally wore out he says. However he still does more physical work in a day than most men half his age.He will never live in a retirement home but has cut the number of goats and chickens he keeps and downsized the gardens. His Dad farmed and wore down about the same age and slowed down too. Still he had a garden right up the year he died at 85 yrs.
We have neighbors older than us who are very active and not as tired as we are. They had jobs over a life time that were mentally demanding but not physically demanding. It does make a difference what a person does through their life for work. It pays to pace your self and not try to do the work of three people!


----------



## Sculkrusha (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Imrose, thank you for that. Yes, you are absolutely right. I guess also we are all different. We are retired farmers off 20,000 acres so I guess we worked pretty hard, but since our retirement we get up when we want, we work when we want, and if the day is unpleasant we will spend the day reading on the couch. We still have animals but only for our own food, we fish, we travel and just all in all enjoy life.

I must say that at 68 I sure would not like to work hard every day. Can you not slow Hubbie down ? , maybe take him away somewhere nice.

I wish you all the best Imrose.

Cheers..........Scul 

PS....This is our rig for "Getting Away"


----------

